# How To Spot A ******* Hunter with a DUI conviction



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that takes skills. hahaha, that is funny.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

How did you get that deer on your shoulders fatbass?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> I shot *him *out of a tree and *he* landed there.


Is that deer a *him* or a *her*? I am calling your tree story BS! :roll: Truth be told, you probably hit it with your Pacer, which was totaled, and you STOLE the bike and put the cute little puppy on your back and took her to the dump before your kids seen how you just took out the family pet.

PRO


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Happens to be another view of fatbass and his deer. It is a she, take a look for your self.  :lol:

http://www.wyomingoutdoorsradio.com/deer22ready.jpg


----------

